# X-mas STOKER Giveaway! System LTX Rear entry snowboard bindings!



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for sponsoring this opportunity Wired.

I'll nominate my brother in law. All around nice guy just starting a family, definitely not going to be affording any gear anytime soon.
I'd hook him up with my old Burton J.Olofsson deck to top it off.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wired...thanks for being such a perfervid member of dedicated derelicts. :hairy:

No entry...as a former winner...spread the disease....ehmm love!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm in for my friends wife. She's 24, and she hasn't really experienced life. She doesn't have many friends, and growing up she never really did anything remotely fun. All she did was work her ass off after she graduated high school and gave everything she earned to support her family. She had hobbies here and there like art and tattoos, but those don't make you feel alive. I was able to convince my friend last season to come with me, and he brought her. Snowboarding opened up her eyes and she's willing to sacrifice things for her own happiness now. In a way, she reminds me of myself when I was young and naive, but on another scale. I want her to enjoy and experience things. She bought all her gear (against my advice) at a rental shop. She has everything besides boots/bindings (I told her to start with boots she didn't listen.) She has a 144 board (which is too big), but she loves everything as she bought it herself. Why I think she's a worthy candidate for these bindings is because when she first got to the the mountain, I gave her some free cheap dirtbike goggles that I got from demon, and she LOVES them. She appreciates everything and is super humble. She would love these bindings as she's a beginner and they look super light and easy to use. She's a snowboard freak too now and she can't wait to get to the mountain as much as I want to. These will definitely get her STOKED!


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm in for a buddy who moved back east from southern California. He's a long time surfer/skater but never snowboarded. I have a couple of old boards for him to pick from but he will need some bindings. He has some knee issues that he is concerned about but I told him we'll get him out on a pow day and see how things go. The rear entry bindings might be good for that since he wouldn't have to sit down and stand up every time he strapped in. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

My friend who broke his bindings following me through the woods at sugarloaf has been borrowing my old school cartels, ( aka thigh burning vice grips). Also we superglued his blown out base with a couple welcome mats under a truck tire to hold it overnight. It worked for a little while. You guys are great, stoked!


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

In for my buddy that started last season and caught on really quickly. He's definitely ready for his own gear, but life is expensive, and so right now he's just searching craigslist for the cheapest of the cheap gear. Would be nice if he got these bindings, and then I could hook him up with an old board, which would allow him to spend his money on proper fitting boots. That would be perfect for him, and he'd love it!


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

PlanB said:


> Thanks for sponsoring this opportunity Wired.
> 
> I'll nominate my brother in law. All around nice guy just starting a family, definitely not going to be affording any gear anytime soon.
> I'd hook him up with my old Burton J.Olofsson deck to top it off.


Wanna sell that board?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Those look slick


TT


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

I want to nominate my colleague and friend. He busts ass at work and is supporting his wife and son. Over the past few seasons, he's shown great interest in joining me on the slopes in Tahoe. Unfortunately, each time we want to ride, financial issues seem to burden him. I've got an older World Industries stick I could give him along with these slick bindings. Either way, thanks for the chance, Wired!


----------



## jten9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice. I'll nominate one of my childhood and best friends. He's been living in Florida and Virginia, but just moved way north to Maine, with his family of 4.

Prepping for his first northern winter, he happens to live close to a small resort perfect for beginners. They are looking for winter hobbies, and what could be better than snowboarding? 

As we all know, the sport ain't cheap, especially when you also have to equip your entire family (clothing, equipment, passes, lessons etc). Plus they just moved so they are balancing moving costs.

Every little bit helps, this giveaway is great. Thanks Wired!



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

I've got a buddy currently in grad school with me that is short on funds (as much can be said for everyone in our class, it's not cheap) and is looking to get started this season. He lucked out with a board donation from the girlfriend, and these bindings would complete the package. Thanks for the annual stoker!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

unsuspected said:


> Wanna sell that board?


No, I'll be keeping that one.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll nominate my friends son
He moved from skiing to snowboarding last year, and had a bad fall broke his wrist trying to keep up with my son. He gets a lot of my son's hand me downs, would be nice to give him a fresh pair of bindings for deciding to continue on with snowboarding instead of going back to skiing


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED for the entries guys. Tomorrow is the 14th so enter now if you want in on the fun....


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This STOKER is now closed. Back tomorrow with a winner.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MikeSolo, you are the winner!

Stoked to tell you that your buddy will be shredding this year on some new kit. Please PM your name and shipping address and we will get his new bindings shipped right out. Yeeeooooooow!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't want to post while the contest was still going, but does anyone see how similar their logo is to Jones'?


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> MikeSolo, you are the winner!
> 
> Stoked to tell you that your buddy will be shredding this year on some new kit. Please PM your name and shipping address and we will get his new bindings shipped right out. Yeeeooooooow!


Thanks Wired! For running the contest, and best yet - Helping out my friend and colleague to get into a fresh set of bindings to start his adventures in the pow, when Tahoe decides to give us some love. I know he's going to be excited tonight when I break the news. I will also be hooking him up with a 156 World Industries stick until he can find his way and upgrade to something a little newer. Here's to fresh pow and riding with good friends and family this season. Woot!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MikeSolo said:


> Thanks Wired! For running the contest, and best yet - Helping out my friend and colleague to get into a fresh set of bindings to start his adventures in the pow, when Tahoe decides to give us some love. I know he's going to be excited tonight when I break the news. I will also be hooking him up with a 156 World Industries stick until he can find his way and upgrade to something a little newer. Here's to fresh pow and riding with good friends and family this season. Woot!


Soooooo STOKED! We will get these shipped right out!


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I didn't want to post while the contest was still going, but does anyone see how similar their logo is to Jones'?


I noticed that the logos look very similar as well. Very nice, either way.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

and jones is similar to burton's. and burton clearly ripped off paramount pictures....


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

jae said:


> and jones is similar to burton's. and burton clearly ripped off paramount pictures....


Good point. I didn't mean to detract from the bindings, they seem nice.


----------

